# Is Not Handsome Good?



## kamiti (May 29, 2016)

There is this girl I was recently introduced to by my sister. She was told I'm handsome, nice, polite etc. But she recently told me I'm not as handsome as my sister says.

That felt bad...since I always thought I was one of the most handsome guys on planet Earth.

What did she mean? Is that good or how bad?


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Hi,
From another one of the most handsome guys on the planet.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, many women believe I'm hot as ****, many other women wouldn't touch me with a ten foot pole, it's life!!!


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@kamiti when you find the right lady, she will find you "the most handsome guy in the universe"

But seriously, beauty fades. 
Concentrate on better values than looks. 
Like what sort of personality you are & what sort of personality you find attractive in a woman. 
Personality helps a lot in marriage. 
(I think it's called inner beauty)





Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The physicality of beauty or handsomeness pales greatly in comparison to the intrinsic beauty or handsomeness that a person projects!

Their inner beauty will parlay traits and characteristics such as altruism, empathy, and acceptance and reverence for God.

But the initial impetus that strikes "attraction" between a couple is foremostly "a beauty or handsomeness thing," which is bolstered by whatever psychologically acceptable traits that they so exhibit!

IMHO, sexual attraction is every bit as physical as it is psychological, making the whole package that much more relavent! 

While I'm no Adonis myself, both of my XW's are relatively pretty, vivacious, attractive women!

But with their hollowness of heart for their willful covert infidelities, in my minds eye, they have all but transformed and rendered themselves with the unattractiveness of say, a Medusa! Other new men in their lives might be smitten by their physical beauty and vivaciousness ~ let's just say that I am not fooled nor attracted to it any longer, as "the truth" does have a definite effect on beauty or handsomeness!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kamiti (May 29, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> @kamiti when you find the right lady, she will find you "the most handsome guy in the universe"
> 
> But seriously, beauty fades.
> Concentrate on better values than looks.
> ...


Meaning she is not the right one?


----------



## kamiti (May 29, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, many women believe I'm hot as ****, many other women wouldn't touch me with a ten foot pole, it's life!!!


I agree.

But how would you feel if a girl tells you that you are not as handsome as she was told. Frankly, it made me feel depressed for a few days.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

kamiti said:


> Meaning she is not the right one?


Yes, correct. 
I think my husband is the sexiest man alive! 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## kamiti (May 29, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> Yes, correct.
> I think my husband is the sexiest man alive!
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Damn. That breaks my heart.

Your husband is also the luckiest man alive!

Thanks.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

It means your life has been charmed up to this point and you are insecure. One woman says you're not all that and you're depressed for the rest of the day? It also likely means she actually is attracted to you. If she wasn't, she wouldn't tease you. What you look like isn't even important. You are just one car crash or fire away from looking pretty scary for the rest of your life. Find a woman who falls in love with your soul and your character. If you were hideously scarred she'd still think you were handsome. When you're 95 and a sack of wrinkles, she'll still find you attractive.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess it means welcome to the basement with the rest of us Quasimodos. 

Frankly, I'm more worried about what it means for her than for you. It sounds like your ego is going to need a _lot_ of nurturing going forward if you stay with this woman.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

kamiti said:


> I agree.
> 
> But how would you feel if a girl tells you that you are not as handsome as she was told. Frankly, it made me feel depressed for a few days.


A confident person understands the shallowness, insecurity, meanness, and overall ill nature of the kind of person it would take to say that to a man for no reason. That confident man would be unaffected by such a comment, and not tempted to say "and you're not the blackest crow in the flock yourself, honey."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kamiti (May 29, 2016)

Festivus said:


> I guess it means welcome to the basement with the rest of us Quasimodos.
> 
> Frankly, I'm more worried about what it means for her than for you. It sounds like your ego is going to need a _lot_ of nurturing going forward if you stay with this woman.


Yeah, my ego was crushed. Mannerlessly too.

I don't think I will stay with her.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Is it just me, or does this thread fit the same mold as some of the other recent posts which are both ludicrous, and non-marriage, related?

All started by a new member with low post counts.

Things that make you go hmmmmm....


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

kamiti said:


> I agree.
> 
> But how would you feel if a girl tells you that you are not as handsome as she was told. Frankly, it made me feel depressed for a few days.


The poor girl may just need glasses but that's not your beer.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

In today's world, everyone gets a trophy... Why not in looks too?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*To piggyback upon what I said earlier in this thread:

"Beauty is truth, truth, beauty. That is all ye know on Earth and all ye need to know." John Keats,  Ode on a Grecian Urn, 1819*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry Kamiti

I have to make you depressed again. Because I'm the handsomest person on the planet. 

In all seriousness, it's about your confidence. Don't let things like that get to you. 

Personally, I think you just got dealt a sh(t test by this girl. Unfortunately you failed it. 

You should have laughed at the comment and came up with a funny and witty remark
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

When she said that you should have replied .........and you my dear have absoutly no tact or manners good day.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

kamiti said:


> I agree.
> 
> But how would you feel if a girl tells you that you are not as handsome as she was told. Frankly, it made me feel depressed for a few days.


Then I probably wouldn't date her but date the many other women who can't keep their eyes/hands away from me! 









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5mtclwloEQ
I'm too sexy to be depressed!


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> When she said that you should have replied .........and you my dear have absoutly no tact or manners good day.


I would just send her to a good opticians' to get her eyesight tested.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

manfromlamancha said:


> I would just send her to a good opticians' to get her eyesight tested.


Perfect response to the Shat test.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

kamiti said:


> There is this girl I was recently introduced to by my sister. She was told I'm handsome, nice, polite etc. But she recently told me I'm not as handsome as my sister says.
> 
> That felt bad...since I always thought I was one of the most handsome guys on planet Earth.
> 
> What did she mean? Is that good or how bad?


You may be one of the most handsome guys on planet Earth. But, if your attitude conveys that then you can knock off 3 points from that ten. Displayed vanity is a real turn-off and can actually make a person appear ugly.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Give those three points to me please. I need all the help I can gather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

and by the way those pants make your a$$ look BIG.


----------



## kamiti (May 29, 2016)

ThreeStrikes said:


> Is it just me, or does this thread fit the same mold as some of the other recent posts which are both ludicrous, and non-marriage, related?
> 
> All started by a new member with low post counts.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmmmm....


We all have to start somewhere.

Btw this is a real issue. And FYI I'm still trying to bed the girl...I think that will cure what she broke.


----------

